# Latest Pen



## gjb (Apr 1, 2014)

I have been making pens for at least 20 years. Berea Hardwoods has come out with a new kit called Nevus, aimed at more advanced pen makers/turners.
This pen uses 4 drill bits ( S, O, 29, and 11) and two sets of Bushings. All turning is done using an adjustable mandrel - I use a Collet Chuck.

Material in this pen is Pastel Turquoise Acrylic.
Grant Barlow
Galena, IL

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 1, 2014)

A nice turn and finish. Definitely a different looking writing instrument .


----------



## bjbear76 (Apr 3, 2014)

Nice looking pen. I was looking at the Nevus recently...how do you like the kit? Pros / cons?


----------



## gjb (Apr 3, 2014)

It is a very interesting pen to make. I found that it works best to drill the nib separately - this requires precise drilling & measurement. I just bought the Nova Pen Jaws and that should make drilling easier.


----------

